# Ode to Eddie



## treemandan (Jun 11, 2010)

You a dumb sumna #####. I know a guy has to earn a living but a guy also should stick within his means and not be out endangering the lives of others while doing so. You knew this day was coming, HELL everybody did. I wish it didn't have to end like this.
I am going to head up to where they towed his crane and get some pics and also make some calls to see if anybody was, uhm, negatively effected.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 12, 2010)

TMD, I've been away for a couple days. What's this in reference too? Joe.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 12, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> TMD, I've been away for a couple days. What's this in reference too? Joe.



Check my bumped post in the picture forum.

I found out today the accident actually happened about a year ago. Other than the crane's boom being destroyed along with the cab of the truck I don't know anymore. I aim to find out though.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 12, 2010)

" first day of ballet class" is the title of the thread.


----------

